# Bussit > Muuta busseista >  BusScreen-näytöt

## Hujis

Onpa tässä tullut mietiskeltyä seuraavaa: Nyt on trendi asentaa busseihin näyttöjä, jossa sitten pyörii mainoksia ja uutisia ja ties mitä. Hauska ajatus sinäänsä, mutta olen huomannut, että ainakin osasta tälläisiä autoja näyttö menee pois päältä ja käynnistyy uudelleen kun autoa startataan. Taas auto ei ole käynnissä niin näytöissä pyörii asiat silti. Mutta kun virta katkeaa, ja näyttöpääte joka on yhteydessä tietokoneeseen starttaa uudestaan, käynnistyy joka kerta myös tietokoneen käyttöjärjestelmä, joka suorittaa n. minuutin-kahden mittaiset komentorivit (vrt. esim. Windows-käyttikset) jonka jälkeen siirtyy varsinaiseen uutisten ja mainosten pyöritykseen. 

Tämä "varoittamatta" virrat pois ei vaan voi tehdä kovin hyvää tietokoneelle, vai mitenkä on? Onko näiden oletettava olevan pitkäikäisiäkin laitteita? Tekniikka ei ole vahvin lajini, joten kaipaisin selvennöstä...   :Embarassed:

----------

